# Bluetooth module location



## Navaraowner (Nov 29, 2014)

HI,
I had a aftermarket stereo installed in my Nissan Navara MY12. I bought a steering wheel controls adapter with it is however the installer could not locate the bluetooth module to plug in the 32 pin connector.
he looked under the dash, behind the glovebox, under both seats but could not find it.
any other location to look for it?


----------

